# typical catches recently 4/15/04



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

here's a few fish i caught tonight, kinda the typical catch of this past week... average and slightly less than average bluegills and crappies (outside of the one big crappie on this past saturday)... evening bite has been best...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Good looking fish. Where'd you get them? Just a body of water, I don't want to steal your spot. LOL.

I'll be at Mosquito in a club crappie tournament this Saturday, then it's for fun at West Branch Sunday. I'll post some more pix too. That gill reminds me of the Presque Isle ice gills. I have pix of those in the photo gallery. Fun to catch and TASTY!!!

Carl


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

No worries about stealing my spot...  LOL...those fish are caught off the dock in my backyard... portage river, port clinton, ohio...


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL! I see! I wouldn't be worried either! LOL..

Decent fish though. Nice job.

Carl


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks Carl,
I still can't get one over 13" though, one last year that size and one this year so far at 13"... I want one of the big slab wall hangers!... also I only catch white crappie- Does Ohio have anywhere where black crappie are dominant? I've gotten a few at Fostoria #6, but the pictures didn't turn out... was curious if there was any place else....

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Coolwater - 

1st off nice fish! I've been having an excellent crappie/gill year so far myself.  

Although white crappie dominate Indian Lake, you can score big on black crappie there too at times. I don't know the secret, but I've whacked 'em pretty good a few times in the past - only whites out of there so far this year. 

As a general comment - 

I seem to find more black crappie in the smaller bodies of water - farm ponds, strip ponds, gravel pits, and lakes <200 acres. It may have something to do with the fact that the blacks do not reproduce as well; = good for smaller bodies of water.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I've seen some hawg black crappie come out of Portage Lakes, and seen some 13-14 inch slabbers come out of West Branch. I'll be yanking them out of Mosquito and West Branch all weekend, I hope. 

Carl


----------

